

Ask HN: What are some of your favorite documentaries? - austengary


======
atldev
Truth in 24
([http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FFwoxM1MiBw](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FFwoxM1MiBw))
Great engineering, great strategy (underdog must take risks to beat the well-
equipped adversary)

------
chunky1994
I had asked the very same question about two years ago.

I would say that the list is probably still pretty good:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2698026](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2698026)

------
nxn
BBC's Tiger Island:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nHOxXOeCI0Y](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nHOxXOeCI0Y)

I found a lot of this film incredibly interesting. But just seeing the
behavior of wild tigers in the presence of humans (especially compared to what
many of us have likely seen in a zoo) was incredible. The look they give to
humans just screams pure murder and unexplainable hatred.

Anyway, watching that documentary also made me watch other tiger related ones,
of which this one ranked pretty well:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LljDuIUtvbQ](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LljDuIUtvbQ)
(Operation Snow Tiger) also by BBC (and I recall correctly it is in 2 parts).

------
hansy
Man on Wire
([http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1155592/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1155592/))

Exit Through the Gift Shop
([http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1587707/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1587707/))

The King of Kong
([http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0923752/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0923752/))

------
wallflower
I would say Jiro Dreams of Sushi while not really a documentary, more of a
biography, will make you re-evaluate (if only temporarily) your life.

------
cafard
Etre et Avoir, about a French elementary school teacher:
[http://www.amazon.com/Original-French-Version-English-
Subtit...](http://www.amazon.com/Original-French-Version-English-
Subtitles/dp/B000296E7W/ref=sr_1_1?s=movies-
tv&ie=UTF8&qid=1377024757&sr=1-1&keywords=etre+et+avoir)

------
mknits
Earthlings is by far the best documentary I have ever watched. Must watch it.
Probably available on youtube and torrents.

------
amorphous
Werner Herzog's documentaries, for example Grizzly Man, My best fiend (not
sure it exist in English), Wings of Hope (That is, if you don't mind a heavy
German accent which after watching quite a few I strangely enjoy now as it
becomes kind of his trademark)

------
mangeletti
Albert Einstein - How I See the World
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HZ_W3EAfp6I](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HZ_W3EAfp6I)

------
gsands
The Cruise. Preview here:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=31199urdlAE](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=31199urdlAE)

------
jamesjguthrie
If you'll count mockumentaries then Supervolcano, it was about the magma
chamber(s) under Yellowstone Park.

------
vermasque
Smartest Guys in the Room (about Enron) Cocaine Cowboys (about the drug boom
in Miami during the 70's)

------
centdev
Mixtape, Inc. -- I know it's nowhere near tech related but I was involved.

